# Off season Jobs



## M&M SnowRemoval (Dec 19, 2004)

What does everone do in the off season when they are not plowing? What type of buisness or where do you all work? Thanks :waving:


----------



## Go Pats (Jan 16, 2005)

*Off season*

I'm a full time fire fighter all year. In the 8 months I'm not plowing I landscape so my trucks are always busy. Most of my competition in my area doing parking lots are in landscaping, paving, construction etc. There are also a few one truck operations that use their daily drivers.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Snow plow season is the off-season for us! We do lawn care and landscaping about 9 months out of the year. In the winter (or dry parts of the summer) I try to have a house on the side we are working on. Last winter we totally gutted and remodelled a house in between snows. This helps keep the guys off unemployment allowing me to retain good employees, and makes some extra money. I also volunteer with 2 fire departments, and run with the EMS on one of those departments. We usually only see about 5 plowable snows per year (2" or more).


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

Farm chemical salesman in the spring and summer. Plan to push snow in the fall and my favorite, pushing snow in the winter.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

In the summer we sealcoat and stripe


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Home remodeling , Decks and Patois.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Off Season*

I repair, rebuild, and install amusement rides for carnivals, amusement parks and fun centers. I do most of my work for carnivals and warranty work for manufactures. I also do a lot of rebuild work for finance companies who have repo equipment that they need to fix up to sell.

I am just starting a rebuild project as we speak so my season is starting now but I have until May before things really get busy and everything comes to a halt around November. The winter is a nice break for me so plowing is perfect and it gets me out of the house.


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

SnoFarmer, where at in MN are you?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Fulltime meat cutter at dominicks and landscaping.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Very little else. Snowplowing is my business. Ok, well I take my kids swimming in the summer


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jreiff said:


> SnoFarmer, where at in MN are you?


Were in Duluth. where you located :waving:


----------



## Farmer J (Jan 14, 2005)

We cash crop 1800 acres. It works out preety well in the spring but in the fall farming and snowplowing overlap some years. The tractors pay for thems selves a lot faster when they get worked year round.


----------



## FireParm84 (Jan 20, 2005)

*job*

Im a full time paid firefighter/paramedic. We do plowing in winter and aeration, seeding and fertilization in spring and fall. We dont work summers. The weather is to nice at the beach!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

jhook said:


> Very little else. Snowplowing is my business. Ok, well I take my kids swimming in the summer


I think I like your summer job better than mine.


----------



## winterangel (Aug 10, 2004)

This is my off season, plowing white into green  During this off season, I own a landscape, lawn maintenance company. 
In between all that! I'm a mommy  

Who said off season?! 


Hey hickslawns where are you located in the northwest? :waving:


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a lawn service business plus I work as a High Voltage Electrican for the Federal Gov"t

Frank


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

lawn/landscape business
but also a full time party animal.....visiting friends at colleges....LOL


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I plow in the off season. Or sit at home and sleep as I've been doing lately. I install fences the rest of the year.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

I repo...anything from tools...autos...semi's...planes...rv's. Miss 2 payments!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> I repo...anything from tools...autos...semi's...*planes*...rv's. Miss 2 payments!


Planes, thats interesting, how do you repo a plane? Just curious, Iam not saying that i don't believe you just sounds interesting  :waving:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Planes, thats interesting, how do you repo a plane? Just curious, Iam not saying that i don't believe you just sounds interesting  :waving:


Myself and another pilot usually...go to airport...find plane...get clearance from tower...fly away. Usually small planes like piper, cessna, etc. I only can fly V F R...can't do I F R yet. 12 more hrs. for FULL solo lic.


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Like this*

Any way you can


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Tony Bonventre said:


> Any way you can


LMFAO!!! That's great! If it were a bigger pic I would save it! Thnx for the laugh!


----------



## Desperado (Jan 14, 2005)

We sell BBQ at Ribfest festivals in the summer


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Off Season*

I own my own semi truck, and pull a dump trailer with it in the summer. I would be working right now (big jail project), but the truck blew a head gasket.

Sorry Repo, this one is bought and paid for. 

Jeff


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Peopleeater said:


> I own my own semi truck, and pull a dump trailer with it in the summer. I would be working right now (big jail project), but the truck blew a head gasket.
> 
> Sorry Repo, this one is bought and paid for.
> 
> Jeff


That's cool! I did what you do for 21 yrs....o/o for 7...had enough of D O T


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Winterangel- We are in Lima. Are you close? Always looking for good subcontractors or just business friends. You never know when you might be able to float each other work.


----------



## Snow Encrusted (Dec 18, 2004)

Port Authority Police, (37,9-11-01) also got my suff. co. electric license.  :waving:


----------



## winterangel (Aug 10, 2004)

HicksLawns-- South of you, Probably about couple hours from where your at.
How close are you to Lake Erie?. It would take me 3 1/2 hrs. to get there. :waving:


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

Landscaping is my offseason job. I also have a delivery route that i do once a week.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Winterangel,
We are about 1 hour north of Dayton just off I-75. Probably 2 or 2 1/2 hours from Lake Erie. WHere are you south of us?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Run my own landscaping business and shoot wedding's with my wife, Graphic Design on the side, Play with my kids, Rent large John Deere tractors just for the hell of it.


----------



## winterangel (Aug 10, 2004)

*Were Neighbors.*

Hey hickslawn!
Were practically neighbors!
I am about 25 Mins. away from dayton, north of them.
Say 15 or so away from piquq, south of them.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I am a telecommunications technician at my full time job. Restarted my plowing co. this last year after 4 years off, also starting up lawn maint. this spring. I was a licensed mechanic until I let it expire 5 years ago (didn't see a need to keep giving the state money on a license I wasn't using, as I have been doing phone work for 13 years)


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Parking lot maintenance, sweep, stripe, Signs, Hydro seeding, plant rocks and other heavy eq. for landscape co. make topsoil, trench-less road boars, utility contractor, any type of dirt work, 
equipment owned, TB070 Takuchi excavator, 3 975 bobcats, L9000 ford 10/12 yd dump truck, Austin Western grader, Bomag 100 ADL compactor, 2004 Air Cub parking lot sweeper, Pelican sweeper, Mobil sweeper. Power ram pipe pusher up to 90ft., Royer mixer for topsoil, New Holland skid steer, 

Relay I will do anything anyone is willing to pay me to do as long as it is legal, and if times should get tough that may change.


----------

